# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Donair.... How bad??

## Bertuzzi

Ok, so I have been looking on google for sometime and it seems to me that donairs are not the worst thing you can eat, but how bad are they? I am currently on a very strict diet for cutting. Wondering how bad is it to eat a donair for lunch. Will this count as my cheat meal for the week or can I get away with a cheat meal this weekend too?

Thanks

----------


## stokedv

Bro its like a double whopper maybe even worse depending on the size... Im from Edm aswell  :Smilie:  I know donairs are the best thing here.. but not if your cutting.. stats? age? whats the diet plan looking like?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Bro its like a double whopper maybe even worse depending on the size... Im from Edm aswell  I know donairs are the best thing here.. but not if your cutting.. stats? age? whats the diet plan looking like?


LOL... I don't think they're that bad.... I've looked up the nutrional values on multiple sites and they don't seem anywhere near a double whopper... but I know where you're coming from.

I'm 26 6'1 204lbs last night and 202lbs this morning. I am at 16% BF and want to get down to 14% before starting my cycle. As for diet it is pretty boring and same usually the same everyday. Special K with ALL Bran buds in the morning, Preotein shake at about 11am 1 and a half chicken breast at 1pm cut up vegetables at 3pm 1.5 to 2 cups of 1% cottage cheese at 5pm then 8 egg whites and 2 whole eggs scrambled with 1 piece of whole wheat toast at 7pm. Then I will sometimes snack on some beef jerky 2 hours before bed time.... diet doesn't change much sometimes I sub some stuff for tuna or opt out on the eggs and got with a chicken pita.... depends.

----------


## stokedv

> LOL... I don't think they're that bad.... I've looked up the nutrional values on multiple sites and they don't seem anywhere near a double whopper... but I know where you're coming from.
> 
> I'm 26 6'1 204lbs last night and 202lbs this morning. I am at 16% BF and want to get down to 14% before starting my cycle. As for diet it is pretty boring and same usually the same everyday. Special K with ALL Bran buds in the morning, Preotein shake at about 11am 1 and a half chicken breast at 1pm cut up vegetables at 3pm 1.5 to 2 cups of 1% cottage cheese at 5pm then 8 egg whites and 2 whole eggs scrambled with 1 piece of whole wheat toast at 7pm. Then I will sometimes snack on some beef jerky 2 hours before bed time.... diet doesn't change much sometimes I sub some stuff for tuna or opt out on the eggs and got with a chicken pita.... depends.


The meat that they use in donair seems dry and good but its SPAM bro.. all nice and greasy.. u dont wanna know what its made of.. they say 100% canadian beef but WHAT PARTS OF THE ANIMAL is what you dont wanna know bro  :Smilie:  theres about 300-350gr of that beautiful meat, cheeze, white steamed pitabread that is simple carbs and either you choose sweet or garlic sauce both have sugar, and calories are boom .. they put veg but only like 3 peaces of tomato and some onions.. it's an AWEFUL mix if you cut bro.. carb/pro/fat/sugar/shiet mix.. do a donair on a saturday occasion in a restaurant it will be so much better made, with better ingredients, and at an appropriate timing for carboload/cheat meal.. 

And if you put a bit more work into calculating and timing your meals you will get better results and much faster brotha.. You from Edm born n raised?

----------


## Bertuzzi

Well, its official, you've talked me out of my donair craving.... I either love you or hate you :P

Yes I am Edmonton, born and raised.... you? How old are you?

----------


## stokedv

> Well, its official, you've talked me out of my donair craving.... I either love you or hate you :P
> 
> Yes I am Edmonton, born and raised.... you? How old are you?


Pm'd you... lets not hyjack your thread maybe other people would like to share their passion for donair  :0piss:

----------


## Bertuzzi

LOL.... ya I hate hijacking my own thread.... pisses me right off :P

----------


## stokedv

And instead of donair go to safeway or saveon they sell roasted chick breast for 3.50$ and salads pre made with dressing on the side for 3.50 or 4 $ .. get the salad with balsamic vinegar and use 1/3 of the pouch as it has 4g carbs per pack and u dont really need a whole pack of dressing.. such a beautiful meal bought out  :Smilie:

----------


## stokedv

u got my PM yo ? cuz it seems like they dont appear in my outbox .. weired crap

----------


## slugtastic

It's weird that there is so many names for the same food. But where I come from we call them Yiros's because we have a high Greek population and they are healthy as. U can choose whole meal bread, with chicken only about 200grms, and there full of salad ( tomato lettuce onion tabuli) and the garlic sauce has natural yogurt with garlic in it, I have them some times for lunch on days I no I'm going to do boxing, gives me heaps of energy... And cheese they don't put that in there that must be an American thing?????

----------


## Bertuzzi

> It's weird that there is so many names for the same food. But where I come from we call them Yiros's because we have a high Greek population and they are healthy as. U can choose whole meal bread, with chicken only about 200grms, and there full of salad ( tomato lettuce onion tabuli) and the garlic sauce has natural yogurt with garlic in it, I have the some times for lunch on days I no I'm going to do boxing, gives me heaps of energy



A Gyro and a donair are similar but not the same. I have been to Greece and eaten them and the chicken ones are not that bad health wise for you, I agree. A donair on the other hand is a "westernized" form of a gyro made with beef, cheese, sweet sauce which is canned milk and sugar all wrapped in a white pita bread.... not quite as healthy as an original Gyro.

Still looking for any other opinions on this matter.

Thanks

----------


## stokedv

> It's weird that there is so many names for the same food. But where I come from we call them Yiros's because we have a high Greek population and they are healthy as. U can choose whole meal bread, with chicken only about 200grms, and there full of salad ( tomato lettuce onion tabuli) and the garlic sauce has natural yogurt with garlic in it, I have them some times for lunch on days I no I'm going to do boxing, gives me heaps of energy... And cheese they don't put that in there that must be an American thing?????


In motreal theyre called Gyros aswell.. they put like 2-3 slices of meat, with Tabouleh or other vinegar based veggies, yogurt with garlic and parsley (Tzatziki Sauce) and this is so much better than donairs... Here, they put like 10-15 slices of "shittier" meat put cheese and very sweet sauce on top.. only select places have garlic sauce, and they are usually greek or lebanese... 

Actually to the OP : go to a lebanese place and get a pita there instead of a donair .. ull get chicken breast inside and much better ingredients.. and the portion is going to be smaller, you can tweak it aswell as lebanese people are very friendly in their restaurants.. I can PM you with my favorite places if u want...

----------


## Bertuzzi

Anyone else?? Looking for a little more experienced answer.... Thanks

----------


## wizard

The sweet sauce they pour on a typical donair is 50% sugar 50% condensed milk with a few spices and vinegar... so take that into consideration... the beef used is probably no worse than regular ground beef...

----------

